# How much do you spend a month on dog food?



## Bear2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hubby informed me we need more dog kibble,I just bought a bag friday of last week...I had to actually figure out how many bags we are using and how much $ is being spent.I manage all of our bills so I have to calculate in the dog,horse and kitty food into the budget..plus our own food.
We are averaging 7 bags of 40 pounds of food a month. Roughly $210 a month..We rotate food and some is more $$ then others so it will average $210 to $250 or so!! That hurts on paper.This doesn't include treats,chews or any thing else..just FOOD.

Just wondering what others spend so maybe I want feel so bad or broke.:help:


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

We spend on average about 225$/month for both our dogs (but we feed raw).


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

I spend around $30/month, lol, but then I only have the one small dog to feed.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I spend around $30 per month (maybe less) as well. That includes kibble ($40ish for 12 pounds that lasts 2-3 months) as well as some raw food, and canned sardines once a week. I'm also feeding one relatively small dog.


----------



## gmros (Jul 24, 2012)

Wow,that's a lot! I spend about $0.74/day ~ $22.51/mo on Health Extensions for a 15lb puppy. Planning to switch to Acana which will be about $0.76/day ~ $23.12/mo. Hoping to spend less than when he reaches adulthood


----------



## lovetamarav (Jun 25, 2012)

We spend about $40 for our one dog.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

For one old lazy 35lb dog, I used to spend an average of about $20-30 per month on kibble. I haven't calculated how much it is for raw but I feel it's somewhere closer to $50-60/month.

7 bag of 40lb dog food seems like a lot but I mean it's not like you're overfeeding them right? At $30-40/40lb bags, it's not like you're paying too much for each bag either. So unless you have rats stealing the food or something, I don't see what you can really change. With all of these numbers people have posted so far, I'm not sure how reassuring it is for you either


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

To feed 100 lbs worth of pets (two 40 lb dogs and two cats) costs me about $60/month. They're all fed prey model raw. I've actually been keeping a spreadsheet since the end of April this year. I record what I bought, $/lb, weight, and cost of each item.

My foster dog is about 65-70lbs and eats $50 worth of kibble (Earthborn or Acana) every 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I buy raw meat/bone/organ from the meat guy for Max every 2-3 months and it usually costs $35-60 then get grocery store finds to fill in so don't know precisely how much it costs to feed him. Actual cost is about $1 a pound, $1.10 a pound for meat, $.50 for bony stuff and $1.55 for organs. 38 pound couch potato senior Max eats about 20 pounds a month.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Three dogs here ... plus food for Lucy .... 4Health, Canidae, TOTW, and Wellness in the rotation and some canned as occasional toppers as well as RMB's and cooked chicken organs and muscle meat as toppers. Approximately 120 pounds of dogs .... approximately $60 -$90 per month.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

About $50 probably. 

$53 per 28 lbs bag (inc. tax) for Earthborn Primitive Natural (grain free). Bag lasts about 4-5 weeks between my 75 lbs dog and my typical foster (pit bull of 45-55 lbs). 
If I buy treats, it is human grade food like chicken livers or stew meat, raw bones, or I make my own peanut butter/pumpkin treats or put peanut butter in a kong. So nothing expensive really.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Bear2010 said:


> Hubby informed me we need more dog kibble,I just bought a bag friday of last week...I had to actually figure out how many bags we are using and how much $ is being spent.I manage all of our bills so I have to calculate in the dog,horse and kitty food into the budget..plus our own food.
> We are averaging 7 bags of 40 pounds of food a month. Roughly $210 a month..We rotate food and some is more $$ then others so it will average $210 to $250 or so!! That hurts on paper.This doesn't include treats,chews or any thing else..just FOOD.
> 
> Just wondering what others spend so maybe I want feel so bad or broke.:help:


Was this just for your dog food, or for all the animals' food?


----------



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

From $20-$30 or something in that range for the Shiba. $80 or so for the two bigger dogs. (Shiba normally eats raw, the other two kibble.)


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

about $60 a month for my three, and then about 5$/month for the cat


----------



## Hitchington (Jun 11, 2012)

georgiapeach said:


> Was this just for your dog food, or for all the animals' food?


I am also wondering this. Also, how many dogs do you have?

For me 
Dog food cost about 60 a month
Cat food cost 80 a month for 2 cats
Horse food cost 520 a month for 2 horses

So grand total of 660 a month. Now I feel sad...


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

If I did my math correctly (questionable) I average about $90 a month for both of my dogs. 
They go through a 25lb bag of food, about $65 a bag, every three weeks.

I should have gotten smaller dogs, lol


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Yikes, horses are expensive!

I think I spend about $50 a month on dog food. 3 big dogs but they're old and lazy and don't eat as much as they used to. We won't talk about cat food. . .


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Just under $70 per month. Feeding only one dog.


----------



## Bear2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

georgiapeach said:


> Was this just for your dog food, or for all the animals' food?


This is just for the 4 dogs.We spend $200 a month on horse feed and this is only because we get our hay cheap from my hubbys couisn that bales it..we get a discount.I also have a cat.


----------



## Bear2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hitchington said:


> I am also wondering this. Also, how many dogs do you have?
> 
> For me
> Dog food cost about 60 a month
> ...


WOW!!your horse feed bill is high!!does this include hay? we feed Nutrena All Life Stages at $13 a bag and we use 4 bags a month for 2 horses,we get our hay cheap so really dont know how to figure it.For all over our animals we spend around $550.I dont feel so bad now..sorry I made you sad though...ha..ha..


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

I spend about 60$ on food i believe. About one 30lb bag a month for both dogs.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Bear2010 said:


> This is just for the 4 dogs.We spend $200 a month on horse feed and this is only because we get our hay cheap from my hubbys couisn that bales it..we get a discount.I also have a cat.


That seems like a LOT of food for 4 dogs. You're feeding 70 lbs of food per month, per dog on average. I know you have a Pyr so of course a giant dog eats a lot, but I'd think your JRT and Cocker would counterbalance that. I was feeding only about 35 lbs of food per month to a young, energetic Lab mix of about 65 lbs and he was gaining weight on that (which was the goal, he was too thin).


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Shell said:


> That seems like a LOT of food for 4 dogs. You're feeding 70 lbs of food per month, per dog on average. I know you have a Pyr so of course a giant dog eats a lot, but I'd think your JRT and Cocker would counterbalance that.


 Yeah. . .70 pounds a month is around 10 cups a day! Each! You'd better check into what your husband is doing with all that dog food. . .


----------



## Bear2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

Willowy said:


> Yeah. . .70 pounds a month is around 10 cups a day! Each! You'd better check into what your husband is doing with all that dog food. . .


ha..ha..Bear the Pyr eats the majority of the food,my cocker is old but very energetic and eats alot too,the jack russell doesn't eat to awful much and Dakota eats alot as well! None of them are overwieght,they run and hunt and play in the fields and the little one chases the horses alot..so they are all very active.You can view all of their current photos in my album and see they are not overweight.,,ha..ha..last vet visit and everyone in range with weight. I have to add that Bear is 160 pounds!! he is a larger of the pyrs..most range around 100 or so..


----------



## Hitchington (Jun 11, 2012)

Bear2010 said:


> WOW!!your horse feed bill is high!!does this include hay? we feed Nutrena All Life Stages at $13 a bag and we use 4 bags a month for 2 horses,we get our hay cheap so really dont know how to figure it.For all over our animals we spend around $550.I dont feel so bad now..sorry I made you sad though...ha..ha..


This does include hay. Hay bill alone is 400 a month...

6 bales orchard
6 bales bermuda
2 bags ultium (we used to feed Pennfield fibergized omega, but they stopped selling it in california)
2 bags timmothy pellets

It will get worse once my Arab can go back on grains. He hurt himself in turnout and it has been a very slow recovery.

I don't even want to get into huw much suppliments cost :doh:


----------



## Bear2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh wow!! I didn't include supplements either or wormer...ha.ha..we use the show glow at $14 a bag!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I probably spend $175 a month but that's just a guess.


----------



## odiesmom (May 31, 2007)

I spend 49.99 a month for the dogs. I buy Alaskan Grown Dog food made locally out of wild Alaskan salmon. The cats are about 25.00 a month. I also feed frozen salmon I cook up with some rice for treatss, its free !! This is for 3 dogs, my 90 lb lab and 2 tiny terrors.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

Gem is $73 per month(orijen 6 fish..she gets raw as well, but has tummy issues and itchy issues if her diet is not based on fish). Baby is about $40 per Month(kibble only, she has severe allrgies to almost everything) The raw for everyone else varies. It's the gerbil and rabbit food that kills me lol. The rabbits are pellet free which means veggies and hay only.....they go though 40 cups of veggies a week and the hay is about $40 a month. The gerbils(we breed, we have well over 100) eat about 60 cups per week...I don't even want to know what that costs lol


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

Between 20-30$/month to feed one 25lb dog on raw.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

I think we spend around $65 a month, depending on if we get them wet food or not. Their dry food costs ~$55 and we sometimes get a few cans of wet food to mix in with their dinners.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

I think my average is pretty low - probably around $10/month for a 40lb dog. I buy kibble for $1.25/lb and feed 2cups/day. And Kit wins almost half of her kibble, so I usually only buy around 4 or 5 bags in a year.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

Bear2010 said:


> I have to add that Bear is 160 pounds!! he is a larger of the pyrs..most range around 100 or so..


good lord! what do you feed and how much does he eat a day??


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

I feed around 35 lbs/week so about $140 a month average for average of 7 dogs.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

I would be afraid to add up what I spend on my dogs. They get raw chicken, beef and turkey. I used HK Preference as a base and include Zeal, Love, and Embark in the rotation. I add Halshan organ meats and ground necks. They get sardines and eggs in the rotation also. They get enzymes and probiotics, CoQ10, fish oil and other supplements. Treats cost me a bundle. I started buying those off Amazon to save a few bucks (Wellness, Fruitables, RealMeat treats). I just discovered Beams chews from HK....I need to get a second job.......


----------



## intent2smile (Sep 6, 2012)

I spend $20 to $25 on dog food each month (5 pound bag) depending on if it is the Acana or Orijen rotation that month. I am always buying toys and clothes as well but I don't want to think about how much I spend on those. I usually spend $10 every couple months on dried beef liver for treats.


----------



## luvmyfurballs (Mar 5, 2012)

I have three dogs and I spend about $60.00 a month...one bag lasts them about 3 weeks. I spend $35.00 on five cats. So I'm at about $105.00 a month and I feel much better about it compared to what other people are spending


----------



## shellbeme (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow, you all are convincing me to stick with toy breeds and no more than the two I have. A six pound adult maltese and a four pound puppy maltese, we go through one small bag of kibble a month. Fromm costs us about $15, we are trying nutrisource this latest round which is $17.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

For 2 dogs and a puppy (adult weights all around 20-25lbs) 50/60.00/month - for kibble and canned, or raw, or some combination of both.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

My dogs are both about 32lbs each but we pay so much because we choose to. We choose to feed a pre made raw and the kibble we're adding is our choice as well. I could feed them cheaper but I wouldn't be happy.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

InkedMarie said:


> My dogs are both about 32lbs each but we pay so much because we choose to. We choose to feed a pre made raw and the kibble we're adding is our choice as well. I could feed them cheaper but I wouldn't be happy.


 Ouch, yeah premade raw is quite pricey! I thought about doing premade before jumping straight to PMR but couldn't afford it.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Sibe said:


> Ouch, yeah premade raw is quite pricey! I thought about doing premade before jumping straight to PMR but couldn't afford it.


My husband is not in favor of prey model so we're doing this. For now, we can afford it. We feed Darwins, it's extremely fresh, it gets delivered right to my dog so if I am to feed pre made, it'll be this. I've fed a couple others (Stella & Cheweys, Nature's Variety) but this stuff is very different.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

I started out with Primal premade. I still like it alot and use it when hubbie and I go away for a weekend. The kids are good at feeding the little nuggets. I ventured out on my own because of the expense. I am pretty happy with the rotation I've got going now. Dogs have firm poops, and shiny coats. Their weight is easily managed.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

A 30lbs bag of 4Health (bought for $30) lasts Bryna 2 months exactly, so $15/month for her, and about $10/month for my cats.

When we did prey model raw, it cost us around $30-$40/month for Bryna (I still haven't been able to switch the cats over), sometimes cheaper if I was lucky enough to find awesome mark downs.


----------



## Sarayu14 (Apr 26, 2010)

I feed an 85lb female golden (no she is not fat) and a 75lb lab mix 1lb of meat a day (8oz 2x) and this last food order cost $98.90 cdn and should last a month. It was roughly 60lb of meat in the order.


----------

